# Black racing homer



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Any one breed and race black homers?
what family you got? and how are the doing on the races?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Devriendt
flew all ybs races with good time and came home from a 300mile with a broken wing


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sion
flew in Lindenhurst LBR Auction race place 54th place


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Have had them for not quite 30 years, placed equal first in the Crosswind Futurity. Sion.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a breeder hen who is Black Widow/ Aviator/ Golden Mattens bred with one of my cocks. I have two blacks from them on my team. Races start in a month but they are both still here. That says something for them. I hope to win a race with one of them. If I do I will post it here.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> I have a breeder hen who is Black Widow/ Aviator/ Golden Mattens bred with one of my cocks. I have two blacks from them on my team. Races start in a month but they are both still here. That says something for them. I hope to win a race with one of them. If I do I will post it here.


sound great ace


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pigeon_racer said:


> Have had them for not quite 30 years, placed equal first in the Crosswind Futurity. Sion.


black sion? got pictures?


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Pictures*



blongboy said:


> black sion? got pictures?


Not yet, give me a couple of days, does that work?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never seen a black Sion. White, red, silver, or mixtures of those. But never a solid black.

I crossed a solid black Jan Arden with a red check Sion, and got all silvers and red checks.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

blongboy said:


> Devriendt
> flew all ybs races with good time and came home from a 300mile with a broken wing


Must have broken its wing close to home.

I had a blue bar win a race one time, and it was bleeding on its chest when it trapped. I took it to my vet and he x-rayed it. It had a shotgun pellet in its chest. Just one.

The vet said to leave it in the bird.

The bird recovered nicely, but was killed three weeks later by a dog. 

I had one suddenly missing a leg (the banded leg). It lived for four months like that and healed up nicely, but eventually went missing from the loft. Probably a hawk thing. I later found the banded leg on top of a chain link fence at my home. The band had hooked on the wire of the fence top.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

If it is a black racer it is not a pure Sion. If it's a black racer it's not a pure HVR and so it goes. People call them this line or that line but they are no longer this or that. They are a cross of this line and that. What ever that was?


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I picked up 5 birds for 20 bucks at the flea market this past weekend. Two are black. One all black and one has a few white feathers on the rump. They are actually nice small-medium birds.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> If it is a black racer it is not a pure Sion. If it's a black racer it's not a pure HVR and so it goes. People call them this line or that line but they are no longer this or that. They are a cross of this line and that. What ever that was?


the black Sion does have a touch of Devriendt in him thats where the color came from and the HVR bird are from Black Storm which is as Black Rain Imported Huyskens Van Riel From Michel VanLint


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I have a Houben Breeder that is a black cock. He has produced a few good black race birds with his B/C Houben mate.
I also have a Black Diamond hen that has bred some outstanding black racers, some of which have white flight feathers. Her one baby from this year finished 8th in the LBRA breeders race 2 weeks ago.
I have a few blacks on the race team and they have earned a few diplomas and
some $$$


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm interested in black also


----------



## greggwulf (5 mo ago)

Xueoo said:


> I picked up 5 birds for 20 bucks at the flea market this past weekend. Two are black. One all black and one has a few white feathers on the rump. They are actually nice small-medium birds.


I started the same way with 4 pair of black racers from a flea market. Now I have coup full , culled 100 yesterday


----------

